# Old School movies



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 2, 2007)

Any one here a fan of the old school movies, such as wax museum (the vincent price one, remakes suck) the bat, war of the worlds, psycho or the best of all the Abdominal Dr. phibes


----------



## Oni (Oct 2, 2007)

I was fond to The Blair Witch for some reason. *shrugs*


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 2, 2007)

it was an orignal movie idea but i just board the hell outa me


----------



## Oni (Oct 2, 2007)

Fiendish_Wolf said:
			
		

> it was an orignal movie idea but i just board the hell outa me


It scared the hell out of me, dunno, I was young when I watched it.


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 2, 2007)

the last movie that actually scared me was INvation of the body snatchers, and that was a year and a half ago. That scream that they make still gets on my nerves *shudders*


----------



## Oni (Oct 2, 2007)

*laughs* I'm not a fan of the scary movies, especially the gory ones(silent hill), although I do enjoy a good scare from time to time.


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 2, 2007)

Well for me most of the horror movies i watch were made before color. Back when it was suspense and psychological rather than stright up gore!!


----------



## Oni (Oct 2, 2007)

Fiendish_Wolf said:
			
		

> Well for me most of the horror movies i watch were made before color. Back when it was suspense and psychological rather than stright up gore!!


Interesting. Blair witch, to me, was a decent combination of realism and suspense. However, if I watched the movie now, I'm sure I would find it "cheesy".


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 2, 2007)

suspense yes i will give you that, but when i first saw it there acting was really stiff and bland, as if they were reading it off a cue card.

but its not as bad as movies today all most all crap, crappy remakes, or crappy book/comic to movie. nothing completely orignal comes out of hollywood


----------



## Oni (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 2, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

>



HAHAHA now thats ironic


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 5, 2007)

Hell yes! Age and quality dont nesercerily colide. I like one film over 100 years old.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI0BmQaIIR4

All the chavs in my class think Im weird that Im into old stuff. I try to explain to them that just because a film is old it dosn't nessercerily mean its bad. I mean something like Raging bull or Physco or Dr. Strangerlove is much, much, much, much till next tuesday, better than something like Pearl harbour or Battlefield earth.


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh!  A Trip To The Moon!  I vaguely remember watching that when I was little pup.


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 6, 2007)

Fiendish_Wolf said:
			
		

> Any one here a fan of the old school movies, such as wax museum (the vincent price one, remakes suck) the bat, war of the worlds, psycho or the best of all the Abdominal Dr. phibes



only thing good about the remake was that Paris Hilton got killed in it


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 6, 2007)

Some of the really, REALLY old-school movies I liked are "Rebel without a Cause" and "A Streetcar named Desire".


----------



## lovennight (Oct 17, 2007)

i like grease and crybaby lmao XD


----------



## Dark Chaos (Oct 17, 2007)

If any of you ever get a chance, you should go find "Double Indemnity" and watch that; very nice film noir.
And of course, Casablanca is a must-see.
Comedy fan?  Check out Mel Brooks' first film, from 1963: The Critic: http://www.brettratner.com/content/videos/miscellaneous/critic.htm

So yeah, old school is awesome.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 17, 2007)

I like Dracula and Hitchcock movies allot! there freaking awesome ^v^


----------



## Esplender (Oct 17, 2007)

Cannibal Holocaust. That movie was fucking morbid.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 18, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Cannibal Holocaust. That movie was fucking morbid.



whats it about


----------



## Esplender (Oct 20, 2007)

lance.f said:
			
		

> whats it about



I'm too lazy to give an explanation. But you get to see animals getting killed n' stuff in it. :I

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannibal_Holocaust


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 21, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Cannibal Holocaust. That movie was fucking morbid.



and its one of my faves:shock:
i didn't think any one you mention this movie, its got a bad rap.



one of the funny thing about liking old movies, is that it is probaly on MST3K

any one got any more


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 21, 2007)

i liked the labrinth


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 21, 2007)

Cannibal Holocaust was a disgusting movie and I don't understand why people enjoy watching things like that.

Rashomon was a good movie.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 21, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> lance.f said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*cries allot* not the animals TvT


----------



## UndyingSong (Oct 22, 2007)

Nightintodream said:
			
		

> i liked the labrinth



You mean The Labyrinth? I liked that, too. :3


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 22, 2007)

how about a clockwork orange, or any of romero's movies,any one


----------



## gero (Oct 22, 2007)

hell yes! love kubrick, dr. stranglove is one of the funniest movies ever made! although romero was pretty damn hilarious, i mean the hare krishna zombie in the original dawn of the dead, classic! man, and i was just watching blade runner the other night and i have to say that its still one of my favorite movies. given that its october and all though, i've got to ask if anyone's seen dead alive (early peter jackson zombie film) or cannibal the musical (matt stone and trey parker's first film). hell, if anyone has seen anything from troma (toxic avenger) congratulations, and i'm sorry.


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 23, 2007)

gero said:
			
		

> hell yes! love kubrick, dr. stranglove is one of the funniest movies ever made! although romero was pretty damn hilarious, i mean the hare krishna zombie in the original dawn of the dead, classic! man, and i was just watching blade runner the other night and i have to say that its still one of my favorite movies. given that its october and all though, i've got to ask if anyone's seen dead alive (early peter jackson zombie film) or cannibal the musical (matt stone and trey parker's first film). hell, if anyone has seen anything from troma (toxic avenger) congratulations, and i'm sorry.



oh god the toxic avenger lol


----------



## Ahamsterdam (Oct 23, 2007)

Day of the Triffids was a nice old school  scifi horror flick. Post apocalyptic  story of a  meteor shower that rendered half the earths population blind  and  the surviving few  are left to deal with Carnivorous mobile plants. Thats it in a nutshell  worth seeing.

Another is: A message from outer space (with Vic morrow!!) 
basically the Japanese answer to Star Wars.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 23, 2007)

No mention of the Holy Trilogy.  You all should be ashamed..


----------



## gero (Oct 23, 2007)

Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> No mention of the Holy Trilogy.  You all should be ashamed..



but the lord of the rings isn't really that old.


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 24, 2007)

man i'm on a zombie movie raid. 28 weeks later, Army of darkness, and Grindhouse Planet terror. Next up all the "dead" movies.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 24, 2007)

gero said:
			
		

> Hyenaworks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfft, LotR is not the Holy Trilogy.   Star Wars is.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 24, 2007)

But the LoTR books came before Star Wars D;


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 25, 2007)

Shadowwolf said:
			
		

> But the LoTR books came before Star Wars D;



please tell me your kidding, Please. if you are not, then get some help.


----------



## WHPellic (Nov 9, 2007)

Marx Brothers Films are good.

Especially "Duck Soup" and "A Night at the Opera". Another good one is "Horse Feathers".


----------

